# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare >  "Florimont", heroi që ngjan me Gjergj Elez Alinë

## Albo

Studiuesi i njohur shqiptar Moikom Zeqo zbulon dhe analizon romanin në vargje të autorit Aimon De Varannesi, i cili ka lindur në trevat e Ballkanit dhe shkruan për trojet shqiptare në epokën kalorsiake 

_"Florimont", heroi që ngjan me Gjergj Elez Alinë 
Florimonti, biri i Mutakas, dukë i Durrësit, dhe historitë e tij trimërore të tipit të Herkulit për mbrojtjen e trojeve të vendlindjes. Ngjashmëri me motivin e Gjergj Elez Alisë. Emri i Flokartit, një emër shqip. Gërshetim i ngjarjeve historike me subjekte mitologjike. 
_

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Moikom Zeqo

Kush ka qenë Aimon De Varannesi, autori i romanit? Çfarë dihet për të, për jetën, krijimtarinë dhe origjinën? Shumë të dhëna për këtë poet mesjetar mësojmë nga "Parafjala" e studiuesit Alfons Hilka në botimin e romanit "Florimont", në Gotingen më 1832.


*Për autorin dhe jetën*

Hilka është studiuesi që është marrë më imtësisht e ka meritë për popullarizimin e këtij romani kalorsiak, të pajisjes së tij me shënime të karakterit filologjik e stilistik. Në të vërtetë, studimin kritik të "Florimontit" fillimisht e bëri rouanisti Alfred Rizop. Hilke ecën në hullinë e Rizopit, por duke e plotësuar informacionin për këtë vepër dhe për autorin.

Aimon De Varannesi, sipas shumicës së dijetarëve, ka lindur në Ballkan në Greqi. Mendohet se ka qenë francez me origjinë nga krahina e Lionit. Para se të shkojë përfundimisht në Francë, ka jetuar në vise të ndryshme të Ballkanit. Aimoni tregon në romanin e tij në vargje edhe për vetveten. Ai thotë se papritur atij i ra në dorë një dorëshkrim i vjetër në qytetin e Filipopolis, (qyteti i Filipit - është fjala për Filipin, gjyshin e Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë - shënimi im M.Z.) që bënte fjalë për aventurat e Florimontit, një hero durrsak nga Albania (Arbëria). Aimoni, i tërhequr jashtëzakonisht nga ky subjekt, e përktheu në frëngjishten e vjetër romanin poetik të Florimontit gjatë kohës që kishte shkuar dhe ishte vendosur në Francë, në kështjellën Chatillon, pranë lumit Azurgue, afër Lionit. Mnedohet se Aimoni ka vdekur jo shumë kohë pasi e ka mbaruar veprën e vet po në këtë kështjellë dhe se dorëshkrimi i tij në frëngjishten e vjetër u shumëfishua në disa kopje, prej tij ruhen disa variante. Këto dorëshkrime e variante janë ende sot në Paris, Montpelje, Torino, Venedik, etj.

Aimoni është një nga autorët që lëvruan në shekullin XII një gjini të modës e shumë të përhapur: romanin kalorësiak, me aventura nga më të çuditshmet, duke u frymëzuar nga modelet e arketipet poetike narative të Homerit e të Virgjilit, por edhe të përshtatura në frymën e mesjetës e të kërkesave të reja të kohës, në sfondet e feudalizmit evropian, në mjediset me kështjella e me sundimtarë që e kërkojnë si moto kalorsiake aventurën kudo që të jetë ajo, të zotëruar nga dashuritë plot sakrifica, në luftë të papajtueshme për jetë a vdekje me përbindëshat, demonët e gjithfarë fuqish të fshehta, monstruoze, fantazma të botkuptimeve mesjetare, ku dogmat e kishës së feudalizuar të krishterë jetonin me simbioza me bestytnitë mesjetare, si dhe me ringjallje të miteve klasike të lashta pagane.

Natyrisht, si këto romane kalorsiake ka edhe subjekte e pjesë nga kronika historike të kohës - gjë që është me interes të veçantë për historinë e këtij kapërcyelli kohor në Evropë, për viset që përfaqësojnë teatrin e veprimeve të subjekteve.
Aimon de Varannesi nuk është i vetmi autor që shkruan diçka për Shqipërinë e historinë e saj. Edhe një tjetër poet e kronikan, po francez, i quajtur Raul La Turtie, ka shkruar në Shekullin XII një vepër në latinisht, në formën e një tregimi të gjatë, që shtjellohet në dhjetë letra në vargje. Në njërën nga këto letra, Turtie shkruan për rrethimin e kështjellës së Durrësit nga normanët e Robert e Boemund Guiskardit më 1081, Turtie ka shoqëruar ekspeditat luftarake të normanëve në brigjet shqiptare të Adriatikut dhe për ngjarjet flet me sigurinë e atributin e dëshmitarit okular.


*Subjekti romanit* 

"Florimont" është shkruar në vargje tetërrokësh, në një frëngjishte të vjetër plot arkaizma të ndryshme. Nga ana filologjike, bie në sy se gjuha e shkruar ka rëndom greqizma, latinizma. Në këtë roman, prej 13680 vargjesh, ka të shënuara edhe fjalë shqip, të cilat paraqesin interes (për to do të flasim më poshtë). Në prologun e veprës (vargjet 1 - 102) autori prezanton figurën e kryepersonazhit. Në qytetin e Durrësit të Albanisë (Shqipërisë) jeton një djalë i ri, i bukur, me veti të larta morale e fuqi të veçantë fizike. Quhet Florimont dhe është i biri i dukës së Durrësit, Mutakas dhe i gruas së tij, Edoria. Ky emër i fundit është emër persian e rrjedh nga edor - lule (në frëngjisht Florie). Vetë emri i Florimontit është një emë i përbërë nga dy emra: lule dhe mal e do të thotë Lulja e malit. Kemi të bëjmë me një emër metaforë. Është me interes të vihet në dukje se Florimont, si emër, lidhet me atë të së ëmës (në përkthimin frëngjisht). Nëna e Florimontit ishte e bija e mbretit Fragus. U martua në Durrës me Dukën Mutakas, i cili është vendas.
Florimonti përshkruhet në moshën e hershme, flitet për edukimin e tij nga një mësues, i cili bëhet baba i dytë, i quajtur Flokar, durrsak, tepër i zoti, i ditur, i ndershëm, i fuqishëm.

Që në fillim autori na parapërgatit për nismat e aventurave të ardhshme të Florimontit. Simpatia e autorit është e tëra me këtë figurë, që shtjellohet si një figurë ideale, shëmbëlltyrë e ndritur e nderit dhe guximit kalorsiak.

Subjekti i romanit është vendosur në shekullin IV para erës sonë, kur jetonte Filipi i Maqedonisë. Në vargjet 129-1672 flitet se Filipi i Maqedonisë, vret një luan e themelon qytetin Filipopol. Ndërkohë, kundër Filipit sulet mbreti i egër Kandiobras, i cili i kërkon atij vajzën Kandiobrasit. Në këtë lak kohor Florimonti në Durrës shijon lavdinë e nderet e fisnikërisë, ende nuk është ndeshur me të keqen. Një ditë, në pallatin e të atit në vendlindje dëgjon se si gjigandi Gargan (që ronte si despot i egër në Apuli, në një kështjellë jo larg Sipontit) ka dërguar dy bajlozë të tij për t'i kërkuar Mutakas haraçin vjetor. Ky haraç i qe ngarkuar Durrësit, si një e drejtë e trashëguar që Mutakasi e kish kundërshtuar. Florimontit i ndizet gjaku, nuk pranon t'i nënështrohet kërkesave të këtij haraçi ofendues për të dhe babanë e tij. Florimonti është njohur ndërkohë me një zanë - vajzë e mrekullueshme, e cila bëhet mbrojtësja e tij. Zanën e njohu kur ishte te daja i tij, mbreti Medon. U lidh me zanën e me ndihmën e saj bëri shumë aventura, ku doli fitimtar. Florimonti niset menjëherë në bregun tjetër të Adriatikut, çliron Apulinë nga gjiganti Gargan, duke e shpëtuar edhe Durrësin nga suzereniteti feudal i këtij despoti të urryer.
Më pas historia e Florimontit merr një theks tragjik: ndahet nga zana e tij mbrojtëse, bie në varfëri të madhe, i zhgënjyer nga falsiteti i bujarisë feudale të viseve italike, pastaj si një "povre perdu" ("i varfëri i humbur") futet në shërbimin e princit të Kalabrisë, Risus. Së bashku me këtë princ niset për në Filipopol (vargjet 1685-4826). Në këtë qytet Florimonti mëson për pretendimet e mbretit Kandiobras. Ai mëson se "ky mbret i neveritshëm" dhe për Shqipërinë kish caktuar si haraç të përditshëm për të ngrënë "një njeri të gjallë dhe një ka". Florimonti i del në duel dhe e vret mbretin përbindësh Kandiabras. Kjo fitore i gëzoi të gjithë. Vajza e bukur e Filipit dashurohet me Florimontin dhe martohet me këtë të "varfër të humbur", i cili shpall më në fund se është bir legjitim i dukës së Durrësit të Shqipërisë (vargjet 4827-9184). Nga martesa e Florimontit me Ramadanoptan lindi Filipi i Ri, babai i Aleksandrit të Madh të Maqedonisë, që, siç dihet, nga ana e së ëmës, Olimpisë, qe nga fisi ilir i mollosëve (vargjet 9273-11526).

Në vijim të aventurave famoze, Florimonti shkon dhe lufton në Kartagjenë, duke çliruar nga burgu i kështjellës Klavegris, babanë e tij, Mutakasin, të cilin e ka zënë rob mbreti i vendit.

Mbas kësaj fitoreje të re, subjekti përshkruan lindjen e Aleksandrit të Madh, historitë e tij luftarake, lavdinë e madhe si dhe vdekjen në Babiloni (vargjet 11527-13603).


*Bota shqiptare në roman*

Bota shqiptare në romanin "Florimont" pikëzohet, së pari, në temën e subjektit që nis në mjedisin e qytetit kështjellor të Durrësit, me përmendjen e trojeve shqiptare, të vetë emrit etnik të Abanisë - Shqipërisë; së dyti, në emra tipikë shqiptarë toponimikë e antroponimikë.
Një emër i tillë, që ka tërhequr vëmendjen e botës shkencore, është ai i mësuesit dhe i edukatorit të Florimontit, durrsakut Flokar. Në tekst shkruhet grafikisht ky emër si Floqart, Flokars, Flocars. Është meritë e studiuesit kosovar Ruzhdi Ushaku, i cili i pari ka vënë në dukje se te atroponimi Flokar kemi një emër të përbërë nga dy fjalë shqipe flokë e ar, d.m.th. kuptimi del qartë flokëarti, njeri që ka flokë të artë. Ky antroponim nuk mund të nxirret jashtë konteksit etnogjeografik të subjektit të legjendës dhe sagës durrsake të romanit në fjalë. Ky kompozim shqip - më i vjetri antroponim kompozit i shqipes, dokumentuar si fjalë e shkruar në shekullin XII, duhet të jetë dëgjuar dhe marrë nga Aimon De Varannesi në vend, në mjedisin shqiptar. Një emër ilir -shqiptar është ai i Medonit, si dhe sidomos ai i qytetit të Durrësit.

Emri i shqipërisë dhe Durrësit zihet shumë herë në gojë, jepen përshkrime të viseve shqiptare. S'duhet harruar, përkundrazi, se lufta e heroit durrsak Florimontit kundër kërkesave skllavëruese, tipike feudale, të kujton jo rasësisht motivin emadh të eposit mesjetar shqiptar të këngës munumentale të Gjergj Elez Alisë. A pasqyron subjekti i romanit diçka nga tradita vendase e poezisë gojore shqiptare e këtij motivi? Kjo duhet studiuar seriozisht. Në një pasazh thuhet se Florimonti kishtee dhe plagë të rënda dhe mbi kokë i rrintr zana mbrojtëse (te Gjergj Elez Alia kemi në fakt motrën) që e ndihmoi të fitonte kundër Garganit, Kandiabrasit e përbindëshave të tjerë. Roli i zanës së Florimontit është si te subjektet e epikës legjendare shqiptare. Ka mundësi që autori Aimon De Varannesi të ketë qenë vetë në Durrës e pikërisht nga Durrësi të ketë shkuar në Francë. Gjithashtu me rëndësi është të shënohet se ky hero i tij mbijeton edhe në vepra të tjera të kohës, përmendet si "Florimont i Durrësit" (lëviz si një personazh i njohur në vepra të autorëve të tjerë mesjetarë).

Fakti se në shekullin XII krijohet një roman i tërë me një subjekt e hero kryesor nga Durrësi dhe toka shqiptare, tregon se viset tona, historia jonë, legjendat tona, kultura shqiptare njiheshin dhe më parë në Evropë e pikërisht kjo njohje e hershme ka bërë të mundur që në këtë shekull të arrihej të bëhej një vepër voluminoze për publikun e gjerë evropian. Studimet e ardhshme do të hedhin më tepër dritë mbi vlerat e këtij romani, informacionin që sjell ai në botën e kulturës e Shqipërisë në Mesjetë.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

I dashur Albo - vetëm sot dhe rastësisht e gjeta studimin tënd për Florimontin, të shkruar vitin e kaluar. Nuk kam konsultuar si duhet Indeksin/Arkivin e Forumit, gjë për të cilën po qortoj vetvetën sot.  
Ngjashmëria midis figurës së Florimontit dhe atij të Gjergj Elez Alisë është e dukshme. Disa toponomi dhe emra njerëzish janë pa kurrfarë dyshimi të lidhura me Shqipërinë. Dhe shumë me interes është fakti se ne kemi të bëjmë me një roman kalorsiak nga shekulli XII me motive nga bota shqiptare.
Do të marr kontakt me mikun tim, folkloristin Dr. Doc. Sven-Bertil Jansson, anëtar i Komitetit suedezo-shqiptar ku jam koordinuesi. Ai sigurisht mund të na japë disa këshilla dhe udhëzime se si mund të vazhdojnë studimet në këtë cështje. Unë për fat të keq nuk kam kompetencë dhe aftësi të mjaftueshme për të bërë studime të tilla. Vetëm me këmbënguljen e Shigjetës bëra studimin për Gjergj Elez Alinë. Jam i vetëdijshëm se një studim pa kritere të mira, prej një diletanti, mund të bëhet shumë i dëmshëm. Unë në punët shqiptare jam, sic thonë, një "Jack of All Trades" - po merrem me shumicën e aspekteve të botës shqiptare pa u thelluar në temat shkencore. Lexoni tekstin tim të fundit për Fatos Arapin dhe do të më kuptoni. Kam flijuar një punë me vlerë shkencore  për nevojat e njerëzve të gjallë që kanë kërkuar ndihmë.... Zgjidhja është e imja, nuk kanë faj shqiptarët. 
Edhe një herë falemnderit.... me vonesë, Albo. Shpresoj se do të shkruaj përsëri nëse miku im ka ndonjë udhëzim për të ofruar.

----------


## Ullmar Qvick

Për artikullin e Moikom Zeqos, të cilin na dha Albo para mjaft kohe, kam tani një mendim nga miku im, folkloristi suedez Dr. Doc. Sven-Bertil Jansson:
E jap vetëm shqip

"Tungjatjeta Ullmar!
Sa mirë se je zhytur në thellësi të kulturës popullore. Prapë unë nuk di a do të marrim aq seriozisht elementet e ngjashme midis Gjergjit dhe Florimontit, përvec kërcënimit nga jashtë, kuptohet. Historikisht ata mund të pasqyrojnë situata të njëjta. Por motivet letrare janë mjaft të ndryshme - asgjë për shpëtimin e një nuseje/vajzëve prej një përbindëshi, apo jo?

Alfons Hilkas (që e njoh që herët) me botimin e Florimontit gjindet natyrisht në Bibliotekën Mbretërore të Suedisë. Unë e kontrollova. A din ti se ti vetë mund të bësh kërkime në katalogun e Bibliotekës me ndihmën e kompjuterit tënd? Merr vetëm www.kb.se dhe nga faqja e parë shko tek Regina, katalogu i BMS-it. Edhe në Libris, arkiva kompjuterike e shumë prej bibliotekave shkëncore mund të bësh kërkime. Ndoshta pastaj biblioteka jote mund të huazoj librat interurbane nga BMS. 

Të uroj suksese!
Sven-Bertil"

Do të përpiqem të bëj pak hulumtime për të marrë parasysh mendimet e Moikom Zeqos. Më duket me vlerë. Së paku me më pak komplikime se lufta për drejtësi në vendet ballkanike sot, LOL.
Secili merr gunën që i përshtatet....

----------

